# Nvram



## CeoN (21. März 2002)

an die hardwaregurus oder die, die es wissn, ausser mir halt =):

was ist NVRAM
google spuckte folgendes aus nach godwich (der aber leider dann ins bett musste, trotzdem danke an ihn): NVRAM - Non Volatile Random Access Memory - nichtfluechtiger frei zugreifbarer Speicher

ich mein ich hab ja von RAM gehört bzw wird das ja normalerweise beim bootn hochgezaehlt, bzw angezeigt, ich glaube mich auch zu erinnern, dass das bei mir mal so war, jedenfalls seh ich keinen RAM wert beim booten mehr, anstatt dessen ist mir eben nur die zeile: Checking NVRAM... aufgefallen, die ich sonst nicht gesehen, beachtet, ignoriert habe! Danach geht er direkt zum Listen der Festplatten über usw

Also kann sein das es schon immer so is, würd mich eben interessiern ob das so richtig is, oder ob mein richtiges RAM durchgebrannt, sich in luft aufgeloest, streikt usw =), und der pc dann ne alternative verwendet die aber net so leistungsfähig ist, was auch die häufigen abstürze erklären könnte.

Nochma kurz:
- was ist NVRAM, wozu brauch is das
- is das richtig oder is da was kaputt
- behebungsmoeglichkeiten (ramprüfen,neukaufen....)
- oder ob ich das eben nur nie beachtet habe!

????????

mfg 
CeoN ( der hardwaretechnisch net arg bewandert is )


----------



## Xenius (22. März 2002)

NVRAM -> non-volatile random access memore -> nichtflüchtiger Direkzugriffsspeicher

NVRAM wird meist für die dauerhafte Speicherung von Festprogrammen verwendet, die ständig im Computer benötigt werden, z.B. für's BIOS 

das sollte deine Frage wohl beantworten


----------



## dfd1 (22. März 2002)

Für das BIOS werden häufig CMOS-RAM eingesetzt

CMOS ist die Abkürzung für Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor (gegensätzlicher Metalloxidhalbleiter). Es stellt eine Technologie dar, die es dem Hersteller ermöglicht, viele Halbleiter auf kleinem Raum und mit geringer Stromaufnahme zu bauen.

NVRAM haben meistens SCASI-Controller, um häufig gebrauchte Daten dauerhafter zu Speichern.


Zudem: NVRAM als "normale" Speichermodule?? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Bist du sicher dass du solche hast??


----------



## CeoN (22. März 2002)

nee leudz ich hab nur gesagt, dass mir eben diese meldung mit dem NVRAM aufgefallen is, nicht das ich sie als selbst 





> Zudem: NVRAM als "normale" Speichermodule?? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Bist du sicher dass du solche hast??


habe

aber das war ja nur ein teil meiner frage...

trotzdem ich denk sie is beantwortet, habs anscheinend nur uebersehen


----------

